# Business Cards as Hang Tags?



## liltam (Sep 3, 2008)

Aloha Everyone! I was just going over some older posts and wanted to see if I could start an updated thread about hang tags.

While I'm getting quotes for custom made tags, I'm wondering who is using business cards as hang tags? I actually love this idea and it seems very cost effective for someone (like me) with a very limited budget. 

If you use business cards, do you add any unique touches like using a small ribbon to hang your tag?

Any ideas welcome.

Mahalo.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Aloha, Mahalo! Our shirts don't have these hangtags yet, but I like the idea. Maybe it would be better if you use sone kind of a "rip-card" where you can just rip the business card from the hangtag.


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

I use business cards as hang tags - our name/logo one one side & washing instructions on the back.

I bought a tag gun on ebay & a small hole puncher (you can find one in the crafts section)


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow Deb that is an awesome idea putting the washing instructions on the back of your business card 

thanks


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

That is what we do as well. Business information on one side and washing instructions on the other. I actually like vctradingcubao's idea about the rip card. Good idea.


Katrina


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I do the same, get a tagging gun off ebay. I use vistaprint for the cards.


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

this is such a great idea! Kudos to you!


----------



## 1Ali (Mar 5, 2009)

This thread may have saved me some good, hard-earned cash. Thanks guys!


----------

